# LinkedIn



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 28, 2015)

Any brothers on LinkedIn? If so I'd like to connect with my brothers who use it.


----------



## Joshua71 (Jul 29, 2015)

I accept any connection requests from Brothers on LinkedIn.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/dfreybur


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 29, 2015)

Joshua71 said:


> I accept any connection requests from Brothers on LinkedIn.


Full name, brother?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 29, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/dfreybur


Invite sent brother


----------



## Chandanlohia (Sep 1, 2015)

Chandanlohia@hotmail.com pls identify yourself as a brother for a quick acceptance and automatic connection. Brethren are always welcome.


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Jan 19, 2016)

You can find me on LinkedIn here: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianniswonger


----------

